# i    am china girl----my  photo



## chinagirl (Mar 19, 2004)

i  a m  china .like  artist.this is  my    fist  photo
http://www.fengniao.com/valbum/showspecial.php?sid=1891
http://www.fengniao.com/valbum/showspecial.php?sid=1890
http://www.gaosai18.html.533.net


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 19, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## chinagirl (Mar 20, 2004)

your photo very   good


----------

